
Uber, Lyft drivers earning less than 1/2 of what they did 4 years ago: study - mudil
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/drivers-for-uber-lyft-are-earning-less-than-half-of-what-they-did-four-years-ago-study-finds-2018-09-24
======
gringoDan
This is a misleading headline. The article refers to the average monthly
earnings per platform. In reality, the metric that should have been used is
hourly earnings across all platforms.

This would account for 1) any difference in hours driven and 2) the
proliferation of new platforms. 4 years ago, many markets didn't have both
Uber & Lyft. Today, many drivers now use both concurrently, not to mention
platforms like Juno, DoorDash, etc.

------
lotophage
> they may also reflect a potential decline in the number of hours drivers are
> driving

Seems pretty meaningless if they are not accounting for hours worked. The
companies were also very aggressive 4 years ago in new markets, often offering
drivers big incentives.

~~~
fatjokes
Seriously. Headlines like this really infuriate me because it lends credence
to the cry of "fake news!"

The article is well aware of this limitation and explicitly mentions it,
thereby giving it cover. However, the headline has grabbed clicks and damage
is done.

------
londons_explore
Is it common for banks to publish data like this?

Aggregate data of how much money a specific company is paying to people I
would expect to be covered by privacy laws?

